# FLR(M) same-day spousal visa - SUCCESS!



## eaharpe1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi all,

After looking through this forum extensively in the weeks leading up to my same-day visa application and finding it indescribably helpful, I thought I'd give a bit back by posting my experience with the same-day visa appointment for my FLR(M) spousal visa.

Just as a background, I was on a Tier 4 student visa, which was set to expire 21 August 2014. My husband and I got married on 08 August 2014 with two witnesses at the local Town Hall and our visa appointment was 11 August 2014. I was very concerned that our marriage looked a bit too "convenient", even though the main purpose of getting married was to ensure that we wouldn't have to be separated, as we've been dating for a few years and didn't want to be forced into long distance. (We're also planning a big ceremony back in the US next year, but we didn't mention this in our application.) We weren't asked any questions about the timeline though. That being said, we did provide quite a few supporting documents, photos, cards, etc!

Timeline on the day:
Appointment at 9:10, arrived approx. 30 minutes early and after security, immediately took a number
Case registration at 9:11
Biometrics taken about 5 minutes later
Waited approx. 75 minutes to receive approval!
In all, we were on the train back to central London at 11am. Every person we came into contact with at the Home Office was absolutely lovely and very helpful.

List of documents submitted -- likely WAY too many, to be honest!
Passports, BRP and passport photos
Completed FLR(M) application form
12 months of partner's payslips (my partner changed jobs 3 months ago)
Letter from both employers
Bank statements of partner (12 months), with highlights where salary deposited each month
Joint bank account statements (opened 11 months ago, provided all), with highlights where bills paid by each person each month, and direct debit of rent each month
Original tenancy agreement (Sept. 2013)
Utility bill in both our names
Original marriage certificate
Cards received from family members and friends congratulating us on marriage
Cards sent to both throughout past 11 months of living together
Photographs and itineraries from trips taken together, dating from Aug. 2012
(English requirement not necessary as I am a US national)

***One important note*** I was very concerned as my husband had lost 4 months of his original payslips (Aug-Dec 2013). Although it was very clear that he met the financial requirement as he had been in paid, permanent employment at his previous job for 5 years prior to beginning his new position 3 months ago, I had read that they are very strict about the payslips. We included copies of these payslips, bank statements from that period and a cover letter explaining why the originals weren't included, with the contact details of the Accounts person at his previous job. We weren't asked any questions and the visa was approved, so I think as long as you can provide a clear explanation and show alternate proof, you'll be fine! 

I'm fairly convinced that as long as you meet the basic requirements (e.g. financial requirement, English requirement, proof of legal marriage), the rest of the supporting documents that you may include are just for your own peace of mind! 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

> I was very concerned as my husband had lost 4 months of his original payslips (Aug-Dec 2013). Although it was very clear that he met the financial requirement as he had been in paid, permanent employment at his previous job for 5 years prior to beginning his new position 3 months ago, I had read that they are very strict about the payslips. We included copies of these payslips, bank statements from that period and a cover letter explaining why the originals weren't included, with the contact details of the Accounts person at his previous job. We weren't asked any questions and the visa was approved, so I think as long as you can provide a clear explanation and show alternate proof, you'll be fine!


It is my experience that caseworkers at premium service centres (PEOs) in UK for same-day application tend to be more lenient and flexible than ECOs at overseas centres. Greater familiarity with the rules, better training and supervision and pressure of time may have something to do with it, but I still recommend that esp those who are applying overseas to get the evidential requirement spot-on to avoid delay and possible rejection.


----------

